# Good choice to sell my Toro QZE 721 to get Toro QZE821?



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a Toro QZE 721 (38756) that I’ve used probably less than 10 times. 

I just put it on my local Craigslist and offerup to sell so I can get the QZE 
821.

A good idea or not?

I only have a single stage. 

The 721 has always been excellent with the snows I get in Northern Colorado.

I've only run ethanol free gas in it, after the initial oil change I put amzoil 5W30 in it. I also run Amsoil quickshot fuel treatment in it like all my other equipment. 

Is it worth the upgrade?

Haven't sold the 721 yet and haven't bought the 821 yet.

Thanks


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Go for it. The only drawback would be the additional weight of the 821. If your driveway situation is such that a little extra weight would not impede you then YES! The only consideration that comes to mind is that if you hung on to the 721 a little longer and then got something like the 824 Snowmaster to go along with your 721. If you aren't considering that combo then.....
*List now*, then post pics of your new Toro QZE821!!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I personally don't see why you would get rid of a like new machine that HAS served you well. The 821 has an extra 40 cc's which is about one horse power more than the 721, but that's not a big deal.


I would guess the 721 is worth $300-$400-$500 ?? Why spend $700-$800 for the new 821?


I just retired a Toro 421-QZE Power Clear (2008 model 38585) and bought a broken 721-R model (2015 38471) and converted it to a 721-QZR with a Harbor Freight Predator motor and the 421 chute. I had the 421 for ten years and was very happy with it.


Best wishes if you buy the 821, someone will be very happy with the 721.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I’m only going to stay with one single stage I don’t need a second machine. 

Since my house faces north I need something that cleans down to the pavement that’s why I’ve always stayed with a single stage and they’ve always worked well for my purpose.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

steeve725 said:


> I’m only going to stay with one single stage I don’t need a second machine.
> 
> Since my house faces north I need something that cleans down to the pavement that’s why I’ve always stayed with a single stage and they’ve always worked well for my purpose.


Looks like you are on the right path. I like new stuff, but I'd only do the deal if it's within budget and you get the right coinage out of your old (not that old) machine.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Not worth it.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

[/quote]Looks like you are on the right path. I like new stuff, but I'd only do the deal if it's within budget and you get the right coinage out of your old (not that old) machine.[/QUOTE]

Yea, I’m only going to get the 821 if I can sell the 721 for a good price.

It wouldn’t make sense otherwise.

Six years ago I had a QZR621 that I sold after a couple years and upgraded to the QZE 721

For some reason I have a thing about getting new snowblowers, nothing else. My truck is 15 years old I don’t feel the need to get a new truck, other things around my house are older, and I don’t feel the need to get newer things, because they work and they’re fine, but when it comes to snowblowers, for some reason I like to buy new snowblowers.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Since my QZE721 will come with 2 keys, a 2 gallon gas can, a bag of 2 new gas can spouts, should I take off the Drainzit oil drain I put on it or leave it on?

https://www.drainzit.com/


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

steeve725 said:


> Since my QZE721 will come with 2 keys, a 2 gallon gas can, a bag of 2 new gas can spouts, should I take off the Drainzit oil drain I put on it or leave it on?
> 
> https://www.drainzit.com/


If you like the Drainzit take it off and sell without. Most buyers just want a good snowblower.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Both are 21 inch. Unless you need to throw snow (slightly) further or your 721 is underpowered (EOD issues?) you are totally wasting your money. If they had added a remote chute deflector control or a headlight or made it a 24" it might be worth it but if you had no issues with power or throwing distance you're getting basically the same thing you already have (IMHO).


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Slinger said:


> Both are 21 inch. Unless you need to throw snow (slightly) further or your 721 is underpowered (EOD issues?) you are totally wasting your money. If they had added a remote chute deflector control or a headlight or made it a 24" it might be worth it but if you had no issues with power or throwing distance you're getting basically the same thing you already have (IMHO).



I understand what your saying. Valid points. No I've never had an issue with EOD. As for under powered, I've never experienced that either.

Like I stated, for some reason I feel the need to keep buying the updated snow blowers. I went from my qzr 621 to this qze 721. Before the 621, I had a white outdoors mtd brand, a Honda hsa 521, a couple different ccr2000's, etc. 6 snowblowers (including my current a qze 721) since 2009. 

I guess my self proclaimed addiction of buying snow blowers could be worse.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I guess the question is why are you asking us if it's worth the upgrade when your mind was made up already? Just buy it and enjoy it.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Slinger said:


> I guess the question is why are you asking us if it's worth the upgrade when your mind was made up already? Just buy it and enjoy it.


Yes, I made up my mind to sell it shortly after I posted this post. 

I’ll see if I can sell it. If I can’t I won’t but the 821


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Alright - SOLD the QZE 721 in less than 1 week.

Got a fair price, Sold it for $125 less than I paid for it three years ago.

Now onto the QZE 821


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Good to hear. Don't forget to come back and give us a review on your new 821.


----------

